# Simrad GO Series



## wolfish82 (Apr 10, 2010)

Does anyone run a Simrad GO series unit with the GS25 Heading sensor? If so, did you notice any difference? I have the GO9, as was wondering if the heading sensor would help alleviate the boat "spinning in circles" on the chart at very low speeds.


----------



## double uppers (Aug 15, 2018)

I have a go9 as well and have the precision 9 compass hooked up which eliminated the spin....not sure about the gs25.


----------



## wolfish82 (Apr 10, 2010)

The GS25 is also a navico product, but it costs about 2/3 less than the precision 9. It boasts the "updates 10 times a second" just like the GO9. So I was wondering if it would make a difference. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Off subject—
Do you guys have the unit flush mounted? I am searching for a new gimbel bracket.


----------



## wolfish82 (Apr 10, 2010)

bchadcherry, PM me, I think I still have my mount.


----------

